# The Valley



## Fábio (18 Apr 2016)

hi guy

So, this is my new tank.
Hope you enjoy. =D

Setup:

*Aquarium*
90x45x45cm

*Filter*
Eheim professional 4+350

*Heater*
Eheim jager 200W

*CO2*
pressurizad - 1b/s

*Lights*
 T5 4x39w

*Substract *
Penac P/W

Super clear

Bacter 100

Tourmaline

ADA Power sand especial 6L

ADA 9Lx3

ADA powder 9Lx2

A little *bottom mineral*



*Hardscape*
Ryuoh Stone

*Plants*
Staurogyne repens
Eleocharis acicularis 'Mini'
Ludwigia Repens Rubin
Anubia nana
Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini'
Rotala Bonsai
Gratiola
Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Utricularia graminifolia
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Rotala wallichii

*Fishes*
6 - Otocinclus Affinis

6 - neons

8 - Rasboras

2 - Casal Rams


*Invertebrates*
8 - Shrimp takashi amano

40 - red cherry

Let's go some photos






I buy this ferts on Ebay from japan




* ADA power sand special 6L *


 

Some of Elos Bottom Mineral, maybe 3Lt


 

Some macros of hardscape:



 



 



 



 



 



 



 

Thanks


----------



## Paulo Soares (18 Apr 2016)

Hello Tiago, 

Pretty cool indeed. Simplicity is a winer! 

If you may please write your mainenance schedulle such as Photoperiod, witch kind of bulbs ( kelvins) in use and fertilization method.  

I believe these two babes will be your major concern  As they require more needs tahn the others as lights and co2. Also For my experience the Utricularia graminifolia doesn´t like to much flow. 

Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Utricularia graminifolia

Also if you please a photo where we can see the lights set unit, on how is assembling. 

Waiting anxious to see the growth. 

Very Beautiful i do love it. 

Best regards


----------



## Fábio (19 Apr 2016)

Hello Paulo

My name is Fabio but its ok =D

So my photoperiod is:

on
16h - 2x39W
18 - 2X39w

off
22h - 2x39W
24h - 2x39W

They are all 6500 but i want 1 with 8000 and other with 10k in future.

CO2 i have now 2b/s but i need other diffuser.

My ferts are ADA K and step 2...
Maybe i will use Tropica plant growth... what u think about it?

Ty


----------



## rebel (20 Apr 2016)

Lovely Fablo. Keen to see this grow with time. Always inspiring to see how the pros go about their business.

Do you usually increase your lights and CO2 as the scape matures? For this size tank, 1bps of CO2 seems to be on the low side.


----------



## Fábio (20 Apr 2016)

Hello rebel

Yes i will increase CO2 only...maybe next week i use 2bps.
In future i will chance some lights 6500 too 8000 and 10k just that.

I have shrimp amano and its a mistake with UG. so i will take them out and put them in a maternity temporarily.


----------



## gareth777 (20 Apr 2016)

how are you finding the new ehiem filter not seen any reports on them yet


----------



## alto (20 Apr 2016)

Fábio said:


> Maybe i will use Tropica plant growth... what u think about it?


I like Tropica's fertilizers, like most, I use both the _Premium_ & _Specialised_ 

Fantastic scape 

Thanks for posting this journal


----------



## Fábio (20 Apr 2016)

Hello gareth77

They new filter is nice, i like...

Hello alto

Maybe i go for ADA fertilizers...
All ADA

I remove shrimp amano from the tank... =D
Let see UG grow


----------



## Paulo Soares (21 Apr 2016)

gareth777 said:


> how are you finding the new ehiem filter not seen any reports on them yet



I have the Eheim Professinel 4 + 600 and i resume in two words : The Best!


----------

